# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Help me with the arabic script!
I already know Hindi and English and a local dialect. I began with Arabic a few years ago but got nowhere in it because the script was a bit comlex for me.
Can anyone help me about mastering the script? Specially those similar looking alphabets. How to remember them easily? I really like the script though.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ap kaise hu

----------


## Pravit

http://www.ukindia.com/zar1.htm

----------

